# Goodreads giveaway: Win one of ten copies of Jack of Thorns!



## Amelia Faulkner (Dec 19, 2017)

I keep forgetting to mention that I currently have a Goodreads giveaway in progress. I'll be giving away TEN paperback copies of Jack of Thorns, the first book in my _Inheritance_ series, and the giveaway is open to ALL COUNTRIES. None of this USA-only malarky! 

You can view (and enter, obviously) the giveaway here: Book giveaway for Jack of Thorns (Inheritance, #1) by Amelia Faulkner Dec 04-Dec 31, 2017

Is this series for you?

_Inheritance_ is around 50/50 Urban Fantasy and Paranormal Romance. If you like:

Extremely slow burn
Complex characters
An LGBTQ+ cast
Pagans
Florists
REALLY ****ing ANGRY GODS
A lot of swearing
People slowly getting to grips with their powers
Dark themes
then you'll love new _Inheritance_! Or, at least, possibly like it. Maybe. I'm not your mum, I can't tell you what to do 

Should you fancy checking out the ebook to see if the paperback's up your alley (oo-err), it's only $0.99 right now at all good (and some awful) ebook retailers.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Dec 19, 2017)

Even though this was very different from anything I normally read, I was really surprised at how much I liked it. Review here: Review: Jack of Thorns by Amelia Faulkner


----------



## Abernovo (Dec 19, 2017)

Well, I'm in. You had me at florists, Amelia.


----------



## Amelia Faulkner (Dec 20, 2017)

Abernovo said:


> Well, I'm in. You had me at florists, Amelia.



MY EVIL PLAN COMES TO FRUITION! FLORISTS WILL BE THE NEW ACTION HERO!!!


----------



## Juliana (Dec 27, 2017)

Just adding that I read this recently and really enjoyed it.


----------



## Amelia Faulkner (Jan 10, 2018)

Thanks @Juliana! <3


----------

